# Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - 133x Update 5



## astrosfan (10 Dez. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Penelope Cruz & Johnny Depp @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills - UHQ - 6x*

ein geniales Gespann, guck ich mir immer gerne an  :thx:


----------



## DonEnrico (10 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Penelope Cruz & Johnny Depp @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills - UHQ - 6x*

Super danke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Penelope Cruz & Johnny Depp @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills - UHQ - 6x*

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Penelope Cruz & Johnny Depp @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills - UHQ - 6x*

das wird bestimmt was :thumbup:


----------



## WinterKate (15 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Penelope Cruz & Johnny Depp @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills - UHQ - 6x*

Freu mich schon auf den Teil! Danke für Johnny :thx:


----------



## gayboy (19 Feb. 2011)

*AW: Penelope Cruz & Johnny Depp @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills - UHQ - 6x*

Great! Thanx!!!


----------



## astrosfan (31 März 2011)

*Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 21x Update*



 

 

 

 



​


----------



## General (31 März 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 6x*

Wann soll der eigentlich starten


----------



## Q (31 März 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 6x*



General schrieb:


> Wann soll der eigentlich starten




Offiziell am 7. Mai in Disneyland in Kalifornien   :thumbup:



> Walt Disney Pictures will welcome Johnny Depp, Penelope Cruz, and all of the stars of *“Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides”* to *Disneyland* in Anaheim, CA on *Saturday, May 7, 2011* for the movie’s world premiere.
> 
> According to Seeing-Stars, the park will close early at 5:00 PM for the event but, “if it’s like previous ‘Pirates’ premieres, people already inside the park before closing will be allowed to stay and watch the red carpet arrivals on Main Street USA, as stars walk from Main Street to the screening area on the banks of the Rivers of America, in Frontierland. (Warning: Expect big crowds and a very long wait.)”
> In the meantime, Disneyland is offering fans a 3D sneak peek of the new movie in their Festival Arena which has been transformed to evoke Blackbeard’s mysterious ship, Queen Anne’s Revenge.


Bei der Homepage von Disneyland gibts mehr Infos


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 März 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 6x*

*Die liebe diese Filmserie  :thx:*


----------



## astrosfan (1 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 6x*



General schrieb:


> Wann soll der eigentlich starten


 
Soll bei uns in Deutschland angeblich am 19. Mai starten. Bin mal gespannt, wird bestimmt wieder super und in 3D :WOW:


----------



## Kajol09 (4 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 6x*

thank you so much  cant wait to see the movie


----------



## astrosfan (22 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 6x*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Claudia (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - UHQ - 27x Update 2*

+82



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 





 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



​


----------



## hansi189 (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - 109x Update 3*

danke


----------



## Claudia (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - 109x Update 3*

+13 Poster






 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com
​


----------



## astrosfan (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - 122x Update 4*

Wow, kanns kaum erwarten 
:thx: für den tollen Vorgeschmack :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2011)

*Johnny Depp & Penelope Cruz @ Pirates of the Caribbean On Stranger Tides press stills & posters - 11x Update 5*

hab da noch ein paar etwas grösser 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Dana k silva (21 Nov. 2011)

Thanks for the pics!


----------

